

Chromebook Pixel is Microsoft's worst nightmare come true – and Apple's, too - petrel
http://betanews.com/2013/02/21/chromebook-pixel-is-microsofts-worst-nightmare-come-true-and-apples-too/

======
nextstep
That six degrees of desperation bullshit was cringe inducing.

Edit: I meant separation, but desperation is funnier.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
If I ask any four people in my social circles if they have Chromebook, four of
them will answer "What's a Chromebook?"

------
OGinparadise
_Chromebook Pixel is Microsoft's worst nightmare come true -- and Apple's,
too_

Maybe one day. But certainly not on $1300-$1500 browsers. I got a WIN 7 Laptop
for around $600 last year, 8GB of RAM, 1TB of hard-drive and use Photoshop, my
decade old Windows programs and everything else I can think of with it.

Now with Chrome one can browse the web--at just $900 more.

~~~
hayksaakian
Conveniently ignoring the hardware advantages is convenient.

I like SSDs

I like high PPI displays.

I like glass touchpads.

I like a metal body.

I like free cloud storage.

~~~
pistacchioso
Conveniently ignoring that it's sold at the same price as the MacBook Pro
retina 13'' is convenient.

~~~
duaneb
The touchscreen is everything. I would willingly pay double, triple for a
touchscreen macbook pro.

~~~
pistacchioso
really? for the price i assume it's a computer for working. I can hardware
imagine a single situation when i'm programming code / writing with a word
processor / making music / creting graphics and I'd feel the need to dirty the
vertical screen that's in front of me with a movement of the arm that gets me
away from the keyboard and the mouse.

Oh, let alone that I can hardly use a computer running Linux to work
professionally in the graphics / music / media fields, but to each his own:
maybe you like the idea of a 1300$ machine to surf the web and play angry
bird, and it's not overpriced since it's not from Apple.

~~~
duaneb
Well, it would be very useful making music and graphics, just off of the
frustration I've felt with both of those ventures and a lack of touchscreen.
But no, I just feel hate the disconnect between gestures and the screen: I
always fumble them, to the point where the only "gesture" I have is scrolling.

I should also point out that I only have one computer, not one for dev and one
for play, so I really want a touchscreen and a keyboard.

